# Glenwood / RF area - shuttle services?



## melted_ice (Feb 4, 2009)

Charm Shuttles 970-379-3966


----------



## protechie (Jun 16, 2005)

melted_ice said:


> Charm Shuttles 970-379-3966


I was there in late June last year and tried to call them a bunch of times. Left several messages but never got a response. I ended up doing a bike/bus combo shuttle. It worked out fine but took a long time.


----------



## Beardance42 (May 12, 2008)

Yeah, I was a semi-regular customer of hers from way BITD. Called her on Saturday, she's pretty much out of the shuttle business. She has a limo business and other side things happening. 

I was just wondering if anyone else had picked up her private boater shuttle business, and I guess no one really has.


----------



## basinrafter (May 12, 2009)

I would call roaring fork anglers and ask who's running shuttles for their float fishing trips. Or cutthroat anglers in silverthorne - I know they do float trips out there as well.

Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## basinrafter (May 12, 2009)

If you haven't already found someone, try Dee Harcourt - 970-948-3223. Pretty sure she's still running shuttles out there.

Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

Try On The Fly Shuttles 970 - 379 - 9079


----------



## Beardance42 (May 12, 2008)

Thanks guys !!


----------



## swedgen (Mar 29, 2011)

She got shut down because the jerks at rancho decided to give all of the private shuttle companies a hard time for not being licensed and so they all got shut down so you can thank rancho for no shuttle availability anymore


----------



## gforceoutfitters (Oct 7, 2015)

Dee from River Shuttles can be reached on her cell phone at - 970-948-3223, she runs a professional shuttle business for the Roaring Fork and lower Colorado River out of Silt, CO. She is used by many of the professional fly fishing river guides in the area and has always delivered on-time service for me.

Dock


----------



## Beardance42 (May 12, 2008)

swedgen said:


> She got shut down because the jerks at rancho decided to give all of the private shuttle companies a hard time for not being licensed and so they all got shut down so you can thank rancho for no shuttle availability anymore


If you're referring to Charm, I had a pretty long conversation with her over the phone last weekend, and she explained why she was more or less out of the shuttle business, and she never mentioned Rancho. 

Anyway - I'll try Dee. She ran a shuttle or two for me some years ago, didn't know she was still in the biz. 

I sent a note to On The Fly, thru their website, and didn't get any reply. So...dunno what's up with that.


----------



## gforceoutfitters (Oct 7, 2015)

Yes, Dee is still running shuttles and does a great job.

Dock


----------

